# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pervasive Error code

## zeemanjra

Good day. I am trying to install Pastel Partner on a server. The server and 1 machine are working fine. But when I try to install Pastel on another machine, I get the following error "Pervasive error code 2 while accessing registration.Dat file". I have tried rebuilding the Registration.dat file. The rebuild is successful but the log states that the registration.dat file was not found.

Please help!!

----------


## Neville Bailey

Uninstall and reinstall Pervasive on the server.

----------


## Michellej

> Uninstall and reinstall Pervasive on the server.


I seem to be having a similar issue...
The Pastel Xpress database is saved on my computer
Our IT dept is in France and they are wanting access to the data.
We have 2 user licenses so we can both access the data.
They have managed to install Pastel onto the server however we are now having issues seeing the data on my pc.
I thought of copying and pasting the whole Pastel Xpress folder onto the server however when I try to access the info it now gives me a persuasive error 2 error no matter whether I try to add a company or locate a server.

I don't see how the uninstall/install will assist in my case as Pastel works fine if the data is on my pc (but I am not the guru)

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

----------


## wernerdp

Go to Pastel folder ,  custom folder then  registration folder on the server  , make sure it is shared

----------

